# Sandy Point Cleanup Information



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Updated 4/14/2004 - Sandy Point Cleanup Information*

*Where:* Sandy Point State Park, Annapolis, MD. From locations East - Take the last exit on Route 50 East before the Bay Bridge. Take the exit, go left at the STOP sign, and follow road to the park entrance. From location West - Go over Bay Bridge and get off at first exit. Continue right to park entrance.

* Park Entrance Fee:* Park entrance is free for all listed volunteers (See below).

*When:* Saturday April 24th from 7-10 AM.

* Park Information:* (410) 974-2149. Our point of contact for his event is Ranger Tridal.

*What we are doing:* If the weather is nice, we will be painting traffic bumbers. If the weather is overcast, we will be picking up trash.

*What to bring:* Gloves and boots as their may be some lifting or walking in wet ground.

*What I need from everyone that plans on participating:* Please send me an email or PM with your full name. This will be used to compile a listing of all our volunteers. This list will be provided to the gate guard to allow free access to the park for the cleanup. This list needs to be provided to the Park no later than 2 days before the event. If your name is not on the list, you will be required to pay the daily entrance fee to enter the park.

*What I need from Sand Flea:* I will be submitting the list of volunteers to the park to ensure everyone that is participating will have free access. Can you send me a Pier and Surf logo that I can use for this letter and any other information you would like them to have regarding this event. Thanks!

* After the cleanup:* We will be doing some catch-and-release fishing, enjoying good company, and having a Bar-B-Que. Normally, everyone brings something for the BBQ. A list for items to bring for the BBQ will be coming out shortly.

We will be fishing and having the BBQ at or near the small boat launch area. Park map below:

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/southern/sandypointmap.html

Hurry up and clean up those rods and reels as this is going to be a fun time for all! Hope everyone can make it!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*sounds like a go*

count me in


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Schweet*

I will be there with my 3 yr old son in tow!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*ok fine, I'll bring my 4 yr old and*

see if yours gets beat up.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*LOL OK*

Anyone who has seen my son knows he is a bruiser. Already has two expulsions under his belt.  He beat up some of the older kids when they wouldn't play nice and so 2 babysitters later we hope this one will last  LOL see ya there!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I'll bring Kyle...*

My 11 year old can keep the peace I hope. Or maybe your to little guys can tag - team to keep him in line


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Don't be Surprized if I cant show up*

I work on Saturdays from 8am-2pm but I might come by later.We'll see.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Ron,*

You know I'll be there. I'll get that PM out to you ASAP. .....Tightlines


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

It still kinda early, but count me in. I'll be sending you the PM.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Am in.

Check your PM.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

count me in.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Are there any concessions we can get from the management there about hours for fishing? I know that I'd like to see the fall hours extended (maybe 11 PM until Dec. 1).


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Ron - How many*

member have you gotten PM from?

Have we got a "What to bring in the way of food list yet?"


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

My son and I are planning to attend. He's seven by then. I'll check with the wife first. Maybe they can join us later for the bbq. Can't wait to see you all there.

What's with this catch and release business. Rockfish season starts the week before that. I don't know about you, but I want them horses.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Yea whats the idea of C&R, I need some fish for my tummy...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Trophy Season*

You can keep one rock over 28", season starts 4/17 through 5/15. Might be some croakers up that far by then also.

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

That's what I'm talking about"croaker" I'll throw back the little rock but if I catch a 28"er or better....well.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sand Crab...Count me in for the clean-up. Wasn't sure if I could make it but rearranged things a little.

Catman.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sandcrab, I should be able to make it.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Are you*

going to bring the bourbon*?*  LOL.....Tightlines


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

So sandcrab what's the deal on the clean up and whom is bringing what????? I can bring some home made pork&beans a big pot. Forget the jumbalya.TRIGGER


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

in the original post, it was mentioned that catch and release fishing will be done. there have been comments made but no official response. so, what's the deal, if we participate in clean-up we have to catch and release...or is that just an option or mis-print?


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Well, I'll certainly be there for catch and eat...


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Should be there*

WtrDog and I should be there.... Just tell us what you would like us to bring.

At the Tank cleanup we brought about 5-7 bags of assorted chips, and left them for all to munch on long after we retired 
- Surfman


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Surfman,*

I remember all those leftover chips. We called FLF ruffles for two weeks after that. .....Tightlines


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Hat and FLF*

Glad to see all of those Chips went to good use then!  

OK, Hat, this trip had better not be like the time that we fished with you at PLO. Remember, when everyone caught fish from the pier except WtrDog and I? And you promised us fish man!!!! (JK, we would never had held you to it)
- Surfman


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

> We called FLF ruffles for two weeks after that....


Greetings Clyde!

And all this time I thought you were calling him ruffles 'cause of that pink petticoat he wears under all that camo!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nope nothing pink! 

Thanks Surfman the chips were good!! 
See you there.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Take notice Jay!*

It's not me busting your chops this time. All I did was tell a tale of leftover chips. I never said a thing about your tutu, as I would never do that to a friend.

On the other hand, had you not been kicked out of that Happy feet ballerina academy the tutu would have never been a issue, as most people have great respect and envy for trained dancers.  IMHO, it was just wrong for MJ post a mans fetish in the public domain. Nuff said......Tightlines


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Clyde!

I guess this is a kind of public domain, so I won't even get into your naked fishbait dance that cleared the Choptank Pier last Fall, but hey, you were the one that PM'ed everybody about Jason's choice of underwear. I'm glad Jason cleared everything up, or I would still think he was wearing PINK frillies. Lavender is a much better fashion choice....


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*SurfMan*

Stop Crying that was a goodNight of fishing <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_15_3.gif' border=0></a> 
Happy Easter to you and the Family. 

P.S Give me a Call when you can.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello MJ,*

It always gets me when people only tell part of a story. As the fishing at the Tank was slow that night, I will admit I did do that naked fish dance but to my disappointment it didn't work on the fish. However next time I'll need to wear something. I didn't have anyplace to put all those dollar bills from that group of college girls.

My hat is off to you thoe. At 11:40pm when you did your dance FLF got his double header that won the fishing pool and almost made as much cash as I did. I'm sure he was thankfull but for the rest of us it was close to fatal. Please remember my friend *Crack Kills*, at least give us time to turn the other way next time or wear more then a g-string. 

Oh yes, and you are correct. Lavender is a much better choice for Jay as it go's with his eyes. Speaking of Jay, Lets all wish FL Fisherman a *Big Happy Birthday Wish* as to day is his b-day!....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

LMAO! 

Where did you get that pic of Manayunk Jake??:jawdrop:


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I don't remember for sure*

but I think Murph took it.  Whats up with that? ....Tightlines


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Gretings All!

Hell, I wish I looked THAT good... 

Happy birthday, Jason! Watch out, though -- At some point they start to pile up....

I wasn't trying to attract fish, Clyde... I was trying to knock both those stripers off of Jason's line. If anyone had told me at 11:35 PM that you could catch two keeper stripers at once on the Choptank Pier by using pieces of cracked hardshell crab on a hi-lo rig anchored by a pyramid sinker, I'd of pee'd myself laughing. It just seemed so wrong on so many levels. I still shake my head when I think about it....

And uhh, Clyde ... you were hitting the bourbon a little hard that night. Those weren't college girls -- that was the church womens' league doing their weekly "midnight stroll". And they were trying to cover you up with those dollar bills. You didn't think it was strange that those "college girls" had gray hair? But when you climbed up on the cooler and yelled "What would Jesus do..." they left in a hurry (probably hoping to dodge the lightning bolt they were sure was headed your way!)

Come to think of it, that was the night the cash box was ripped off... Those church ladies sure did have a lot of dollar bills!


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

TonyG - you must have your nights mixed up. It was a great night of fishing if you were either on the left or right of SurfMan and I. we'll definately be catching fish this time, not leaving till we do. 


Chips for everyone!!!


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*Wtrdog*

Yah i know i was home, just giving you 2 a hard time
And tell Surfman to check his P.M


P.S I went Bass fishing friday on the Potomac and cought 2 Striper on spinner bate, 18" and 24" and caught know 
Largemouth bass but all in all a good day.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

nice fish tony, any pics. hopefully we'll get into some of those next week


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Update - As of 4/13/200 at 8:15 PM*

All,

Sorry about being a slacker lately - Job has me going crazy doing lots of traveling (San Diego, Tampa, Dahlgren, and next week Norfolk) and working on the weekends. I have fished only once this year and have not even broken out my surf gear yet. 

Just a recap of what has happened so far.

All the original information is still correct except:

1. Spoke with Ranger Tindal yesterday. He advised me that our volunteer work will be cleaning up the park and not painting as was originally planned.

2. Ranger Tindal also advised me that I need to provide him with a volunteer list NLT Friday before the scheduled cleanup on Saturday. This list is very important! *If your name is not on the list, you will not be allowed to enter the park for free for the cleanup. *

Everyone is required to meet me and Ranger Tindal at the entrance to the park (gate chain area) at 7:00 AM sharp. This is because the park does not open until 8:00 AM at which time they will have toll attendants available. Anyone coming later than 7:00 AM can still enter the park (up to 8:30 AM) for free provided they are going to be a volunteer for the cleanup and their name is on the list. *Note: Anyone entering the park after 8:30, will not be allowed to enter for free - volunteer or not.* Get me your name as soon as possible - PLEASE!

3. The park grass may be wet so please bring gloves and boots as their may be some lifting or walking in wet ground. Remember, we will be doing park cleanup. You might be carrying bags of trash or loading stuff into a truck or dumpster.

4. *Special thanks to Orest who kept the food list going while I was going crazy with my new job! Thanks again for doing a great job. *  The food list will be used for park entrance as well as to see who is bringing what. Everyone please make sure that their name is correct on this list. Also, I see that some people still have not decided on what to bring for the picnic. The event really needs to have 100% participation to be successfull. Our last couple of Pier and Surf cleanup events we had last year showed just how everything comes together when we operate as a team. Please check the list and bring something that you are comfortable with. If you cannot afford to bring anything, don't worrry about it - we understand. 

5. After the cleanup, we will be doing some catch-and-release fishing, enjoying good company, and having a Bar-B-Que. 

The list so far (Thanks again Orest) 

1. Big Rad (Michael Radford) – Soda and Water on ice
2. Big Rad's Son (Kyle Radford) – Hot Sausages
3. Catman (Charles Nichols) - Hot Dogs, Chopped Onions, Mustard, Catsup, Relish, 
4. Crawfish (Teo Dang) – Chips, Dips, and some Sodas
5. Crawfish's Friend (Mike Luu) - Are you bringing something?
6. FL Fisherman (Jason Bernard) - Hamburger and Hot Dog Buns
7. FL Fisherman's Son (Nicholas Bernard)
8. HuskyMD (Trevor Rees) - Cake or Cupcakes
9. HuskyMD's Son (Lyndon Rees) 
10. Hat80 (Clyde Blake) - Potato Salad, Paper Plates, Plastic Utensils, Gloves, Paper Towels and Trash Bags
11. Fishing Rod - Are you coming?
12. Flounda - Are you coming? 
13. Hookem - Are you coming?
14. Hookem's Son - Are you coming?
15. Longranger (James Williams) - Salad
16. Master Caster (Ralph Foston) - Are you bringing something?
17. Orest (Orest Stuparek) - Chicken, Baked Beans, Charcoal
18. Rugger (Bob Kohm) - Pulled Pork, Buns, Slaw
19. Rugger's Friend (Andy Friedman) - Are you bringing something?
20. Rugger's Friend (Dave Friedman) - Are you bringing something?
21. Sandcrab (Ron Beloff) - Home made soup and hard rolls
22. Sandflea (Matt) - 
23. Shaggy (Bob Stag) - Are you bringing something?
24. Summerplay (Sandee Johnson) - Salad
25. Surfman (Eric Sholz) - Are you bringing something?
26. Triggerfish (Larry Sowada) - Home made Pork & Beans
27. Wtrdog (Chris Olson) - Are you bringing something?

6. I recommended that we have a swap meet to have some fun and clean out those "unnecessary" fishing items that you want to part with. Is this still a go?

7. Fishing pool anyone? No money - Donate a new, unused fishing lure to enter? Any other ideas?

Thanks again for everyones help in making this a successfull outing!

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Updated Wed AM*

Crawfish's friend will not be able to attend...


The list so far 

1. Big Rad (Michael Radford) – Soda and Water on ice
2. Big Rad's Son (Kyle Radford) – Hot Sausages
3. Catman (Charles Nichols) - Hot Dogs, Chopped Onions, Mustard, Catsup, Relish, 
4. Crawfish (Teo Dang) – Chips, Dips, and some Sodas
5. FL Fisherman (Jason Bernard) - Hamburger and Hot Dog Buns
6. FL Fisherman's Son (Nicholas Bernard)
7. HuskyMD (Trevor Rees) - Cake or Cupcakes
8. HuskyMD's Son (Lyndon Rees) 
9. Hat80 (Clyde Blake) - Potato Salad, Paper Plates, Plastic Utensils, Gloves, Paper Towels and Trash Bags
10. Fishing Rod - Are you coming?
11. Flounda - Are you coming? 
12. Hookem - Are you coming?
13. Hookem's Son - Are you coming?
14. Longranger (James Williams) - Salad
15. Master Caster (Ralph Foston) - Are you bringing something?
16. Orest (Orest Stuparek) - Chicken, Baked Beans, Charcoal
17. Rugger (Bob Kohm) - Pulled Pork, Buns, Slaw
18. Rugger's Friend (Andy Friedman) - Are you bringing something?
19. Rugger's Friend (Dave Friedman) - Are you bringing something?
20. Sandcrab (Ron Beloff) - Home made soup and hard rolls
21. Sandflea (Matt) - 
22. Shaggy (Bob Stag) - Are you bringing something?
23. Summerplay (Sandee Johnson) - Salad
24. Surfman (Eric Sholz) - Are you bringing something?
25. Triggerfish (Larry Sowada) - Home made Pork & Beans
26. Wtrdog (Chris Olson) - Are you bringing something?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Ron you have*

to forget about C & R, it will keeping time. 

No problem with helping out with the food list.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi Orest!

I hope this is the right place to tell you that I'm in. I will bring a 30 piece order of Royal Farms chicken.

Blue Heron (Bob Hart)


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Blue Heron*

Correct place.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*UPDATED BY OREST 10:50 4/14*

The list so far 

1. Big Rad (Michael Radford) – Soda and Water on ice
2. Big Rad's Son (Kyle Radford) – Hot Sausages
3. Catman (Charles Nichols) - Hot Dogs, Chopped Onions, Mustard, Catsup, Relish, 
4. Crawfish (Teo Dang) – Chips, Dips, and some Sodas
5. FL Fisherman (Jason Bernard) - Hamburger and Hot Dog Buns
6. FL Fisherman's Son (Nicholas Bernard)
7. HuskyMD (Trevor Rees) - Cake or Cupcakes
8. HuskyMD's Son (Lyndon Rees) 
9. Hat80 (Clyde Blake) - Potato Salad, Paper Plates, Plastic Utensils, Gloves, Paper Towels and Trash Bags
10. Fishing Rod - Are you coming?
11. Flounda - Are you coming? 
12. Hookem - Are you coming?
13. Hookem's Son - Are you coming?
14. Longranger (James Williams) - Salad
15. Master Caster (Ralph Foston) - Are you bringing something?
16. Orest (Orest Stuparek) - Chicken, Baked Beans, Charcoal
17. Rugger (Bob Kohm) - Pulled Pork, Buns, Slaw
18. Rugger's Friend (Andy Friedman) - Are you bringing something?
19. Rugger's Friend (Dave Friedman) - Are you bringing something?
20. Sandcrab (Ron Beloff) - Home made soup and hard rolls
21. Sandflea (Matt) - 
22. Shaggy (Bob Stag) - Are you bringing something?
23. Summerplay (Sandee Johnson) - Salad
24. Surfman (Eric Sholz) - Are you bringing something?
25. Triggerfish (Larry Sowada) - Home made Pork & Beans
26. Wtrdog (Chris Olson) - Are you bringing something?
27. Blue Heron (Bob Hart) - 30 piece order of Royal Farms chicken


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Put me on the list. I just found out I have the day off. Is the swap meet still on?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*You will be added*

Please post name or PM SandCrab for you can be added to list for free entrance to park for cleanup @ 7:00.

What can you bring?

We need more chocoal, chicken, cooking utensils, drinks.

Or what ever you feel you can afford or want to bring.

As far as swap meet, I believe it is still on. Just bring it.


6. I recommended that we have a swap meet to have some fun and clean out those "unnecessary" fishing items that you want to part with. Is this still a go?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Updated list*

UPDATED BY OREST 10:50 4/15 
The list so far 

1. Big Rad (Michael Radford) – Soda and Water on ice
2. Big Rad's Son (Kyle Radford) – Hot Sausages
3. Catman (Charles Nichols) - Hot Dogs, Chopped Onions, Mustard, Catsup, Relish, 
4. Crawfish (Teo Dang) – Chips, Dips, and some Sodas
5. FL Fisherman (Jason Bernard) - Hamburger and Hot Dog Buns
6. FL Fisherman's Son (Nicholas Bernard)
7. HuskyMD (Trevor Rees) - Cake or Cupcakes
8. HuskyMD's Son (Lyndon Rees) 
9. Hat80 (Clyde Blake) - Potato Salad, Paper Plates, Plastic Utensils, Gloves, Paper Towels and Trash Bags
10. Fishing Rod - Are you coming?
11. Flounda - Are you coming? 
12. Hookem - Are you coming?
13. Hookem's Son - Are you coming?
14. Longranger (James Williams) - Salad
15. Master Caster (Ralph Foston) - Are you bringing something?
16. Orest (Orest Stuparek) - Chicken, Baked Beans, Charcoal
17. Rugger (Bob Kohm) - Pulled Pork, Buns, Slaw
18. Rugger's Friend (Andy Friedman) - Are you bringing something?
19. Rugger's Friend (Dave Friedman) - Are you bringing something?
20. Sandcrab (Ron Beloff) - Home made soup and hard rolls
21. Sandflea (Matt) - 
22. Shaggy (Bob Stag) - Are you bringing something?
23. Summerplay (Sandee Johnson) - Salad
24. Surfman (Eric Sholz) - Are you bringing something?
25. Triggerfish (Larry Sowada) - Home made Pork & Beans
26. Wtrdog (Chris Olson) - Are you bringing something?
27. Blue Heron (Bob Hart) - 30 piece order of Royal Farms chicken
28. Jigmaker ( )


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

My name is Jonathan Geer and I can bring some drinks.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Updated -*

Updated list 

UPDATED BY OREST 2:50 4/15 

The list so far 

1. Big Rad (Michael Radford) – Soda and Water on ice
2. Big Rad's Son (Kyle Radford) – Hot Sausages
3. Catman (Charles Nichols) - Hot Dogs, Chopped Onions, Mustard, Catsup, Relish, 
4. Crawfish (Teo Dang) – Chips, Dips, and some Sodas
5. FL Fisherman (Jason Bernard) - Hamburger and Hot Dog Buns
6. FL Fisherman's Son (Nicholas Bernard)
7. HuskyMD (Trevor Rees) - Cake or Cupcakes
8. HuskyMD's Son (Lyndon Rees) 
9. Hat80 (Clyde Blake) - Potato Salad, Paper Plates, Plastic Utensils, Gloves, Paper Towels and Trash Bags
10. Fishing Rod - Are you coming?
11. Flounda - Are you coming? 
12. Hookem - Are you coming?
13. Hookem's Son - Are you coming?
14. Longranger (James Williams) - Salad
15. Master Caster (Ralph Foston) - Are you bringing something?
16. Orest (Orest Stuparek) - Chicken, Baked Beans, Charcoal
17. Rugger (Bob Kohm) - Pulled Pork, Buns, Slaw
18. Rugger's Friend (Andy Friedman) - Are you bringing something?
19. Rugger's Friend (Dave Friedman) - Are you bringing something?
20. Sandcrab (Ron Beloff) - Home made soup and hard rolls
21. Sandflea (Matt) - 
22. Shaggy (Bob Stag) - Are you bringing something?
23. Summerplay (Sandee Johnson) - Salad
24. Surfman (Eric Sholz) - Are you bringing something?
25. Triggerfish (Larry Sowada) - Home made Pork & Beans
26. Wtrdog (Chris Olson) - Are you bringing something?
27. Blue Heron (Bob Hart) - 30 piece order of Royal Farms chicken
28. Jigmaker ( Jonathan Geer) - I can bring some drinks


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

AUGH!!!!
I would love to go but I have family visiting and they leave that day


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Bringing*

I'll bring some charcoal and the cooking utensils. How about some A1 sauce to go with them hamburgers?

And yes my son and I are coming. His name is Simeon. Remember him as the choptank? He cleans you guys up. 

I'll cook.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Updated*

Updated list 

UPDATED BY OREST 7:20 4/16 


We need some hambuger meat....




The list so far 

1. Big Rad (Michael Radford) – Soda and Water on ice
2. Big Rad's Son (Kyle Radford) – Hot Sausages
3. Catman (Charles Nichols) - Hot Dogs, Chopped Onions, Mustard, Catsup, Relish, 
4. Crawfish (Teo Dang) – Chips, Dips, and some Sodas
5. FL Fisherman (Jason Bernard) - Hamburger and Hot Dog Buns
6. FL Fisherman's Son (Nicholas Bernard)
7. HuskyMD (Trevor Rees) - Cake or Cupcakes
8. HuskyMD's Son (Lyndon Rees) 
9. Hat80 (Clyde Blake) - Potato Salad, Paper Plates, Plastic Utensils, Gloves, Paper Towels and Trash Bags
10. Flounda - chicken 
11. Hookem - charcoal, cooking utensils and some A1 (Will cook)
12. Hookem's Son (Simon) Coming with Dad
13. Longranger (James Williams) - Salad
14. Master Caster (Ralph Foston) - Are you bringing something?
15. Orest (Orest Stuparek) - Chicken, Baked Beans, Charcoal
16. Rugger (Bob Kohm) - Pulled Pork, Buns, Slaw
17. Rugger's Friend (Andy Friedman) - Are you bringing something?
18. Rugger's Friend (Dave Friedman) - Are you bringing something?
19. Sandcrab (Ron Beloff) - Home made soup and hard rolls
20. Sandflea (Matt) - 
21. Shaggy (Bob Stag) - Are you bringing something?
22. Summerplay (Sandee Johnson) - Salad
23. Surfman (Eric Sholz) - Are you bringing something?
24. Triggerfish (Larry Sowada) - Home made Pork & Beans
25. Wtrdog (Chris Olson) - Are you bringing something?
26. Blue Heron (Bob Hart) - 30 piece order of Royal Farms chicken
27. Jigmaker ( Jonathan Geer) - I can bring some drinks


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Is it too late for me to join up? I can bring drinks.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*ANthony*

Not to late.

Just provide full name to get you on the list to enter park.

Would you mind bringing some hamburgers????


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*WtrDog & I*

Will Bring some hamburgers as well.... Counting down the days.  

- Surfman


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Updated list 

UPDATED BY OREST 8:40 4/16 

The list so far 

1. Big Rad (Michael Radford) – Soda and Water on ice
2. Big Rad's Son (Kyle Radford) – Hot Sausages
3. Catman (Charles Nichols) - Hot Dogs, Chopped Onions, Mustard, Catsup, Relish, 
4. Crawfish (Teo Dang) – Chips, Dips, and some Sodas
5. FL Fisherman (Jason Bernard) - Hamburger and Hot Dog Buns
6. FL Fisherman's Son (Nicholas Bernard)
7. HuskyMD (Trevor Rees) - Cake or Cupcakes
8. HuskyMD's Son (Lyndon Rees) 
9. Hat80 (Clyde Blake) - Potato Salad, Paper Plates, Plastic Utensils, Gloves, Paper Towels and Trash Bags
10. Flounda - chicken 
11. Hookem - charcoal, cooking utensils and some A1 (Will cook)
12. Hookem's Son (Simon) Coming with Dad
13. Longranger (James Williams) - Salad
14. Master Caster (Ralph Foston) - Are you bringing something?
15. Orest (Orest Stuparek) - Chicken, Baked Beans, Charcoal
16. Rugger (Bob Kohm) - Pulled Pork, Buns, Slaw
17. Rugger's Friend (Andy Friedman) - Are you bringing something?
18. Rugger's Friend (Dave Friedman) - Are you bringing something?
19. Sandcrab (Ron Beloff) - Home made soup and hard rolls
20. Sandflea (Matt) - 
21. Shaggy (Bob Stag) - Are you bringing something?
22. Summerplay (Sandee Johnson) - Salad
23. Surfman (Eric Sholz) - Hamburgers
24. Triggerfish (Larry Sowada) - Home made Pork & Beans
25. Wtrdog (Chris Olson) - Hamburgers
26. Blue Heron (Bob Hart) - 30 piece order of Royal Farms chicken
27. Jigmaker ( Jonathan Geer) - I can bring some drinks
28. Anthony ( )


Anybody want to bring some sliced cheese for the burgers????


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Anthony Louie, I will bring some cheese and drinks.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Anothny*

Great


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Orest,

Make that chicken wings for me, mild, atomic and super atomic. 911 anyone??
Full name Oliver Castre. Also, I'll be bringing my 12 years old neighbor who loves fishing--Rod Cueto.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Bringing*



hookem said:


> *...And yes my son and I are coming. His name is Simeon. D
> *


Hookem,

Please provide full names for the entrance list. Don't want to see you pay to get in the park. 

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

I'm bringing my nephew too. His name is Christopher and he's going to catch some stripers for me. He's a pretty good fisherboy. I can't believe he's 15. I remember him when he was just born and wobbling to put 2 steps in a row. Time flies and so it does when fishing. See you all Sat.

Hookem, good


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

got you on the list...see everyone there early Saturday morning around 7 AM.

Take care

Ron
Sandcrab


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Do you still need hamburgers/hotdogs,if so the wife's job had an outting a few weeks ago and I have what they didn't eat in my freezer. TRIGGER


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I say Bring-em*

Trigger,
I have yet to see fishermen leave food behind at an outing We eat drink :barf: then eat some more. Can you chum from the beach...


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

If you feel sick,why not :barf:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Triggerfish*

Bring all you got.


----------

